# humidity too high?



## workforpot420 (Oct 1, 2011)

where im drying the humidity is 70% right now and i read its best to dry in 40-60% so im wondering if my humidity is too high i have fan blowing around the room and i have an exuast fan blowing out of the room too. if this is too high i have a dehumidifier should i use it? and if so what should i set ot on? 50% 60% ? i dont want to quick dry them but i also dont want them to get mold either


----------



## workforpot420 (Oct 1, 2011)

well i have a nice big dehumidifier what setting do you think i should use? i dont want to dry the buds too quick. i already have the dehumidifer so cost doesnt matter


----------



## workforpot420 (Oct 1, 2011)

basicly i can set it and once the humidity gets to were its set it shuts off. and the room its in is just a regular bedroom like 12x12 or something like that i just didnt want it to suck the moisture out of the buds too fast


----------



## BBFan (Oct 1, 2011)

In the summer I have to use a dehumidifier when drying.  I set it at 50% and that usually works fine.  Sometimes I have to jar them up for a day if they get too dry and then hang or screen them again.  Cool, dark, and dry.  Keep the air moving.


----------



## workforpot420 (Oct 1, 2011)

i set it to 55% and right now the room is down from 70% to 61% right now after just about 2 hours. i have another question too its pretty dark in there i have sheets over the windows but there not lightproof is that too much light? do you think i should put something better over the windows? or is that little bit ok. thanks for the replies by the way


----------



## workforpot420 (Oct 1, 2011)

alright cool it is pretty  dark and dehumidifier seems to be working thanks alot for the help


----------



## workforpot420 (Oct 1, 2011)

and what do you mean by the CO setting?


----------



## BBFan (Oct 1, 2011)

CO= Continuous.  Keeps drying non-stop.


----------



## workforpot420 (Oct 1, 2011)

oh ok cool. im good now i think im keeping it under 60% and just keep checking it


----------

